# Gameboy Color's Survival Kids 2 english version?



## Manny Calavera (Jul 31, 2008)

Hello.
Anybody knows something about (Eng.) translation patch for great Gameboy Color game called Stranded kids 2/Survival kids 2?
Thank for replays.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 31, 2008)

There is a project in the works:
http://www.romhacking.net/helpads/218/

No translation patch (beta or otherwise) exists though.


----------



## Manny Calavera (Jul 31, 2008)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> There is a project in the works:
> http://www.romhacking.net/helpads/218/
> 
> No translation patch (beta or otherwise) exists though.



Thanks for fast replay.
As far I can say - darn! WIP only :/

Well, maybe someone will know something that google doesn't


----------

